# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  زنطور فى المنبر

## مريخابى واعتز

*بحمد الله وتوفيقه تم اكتشاف رشاشه زنطوريه بداخل المنبر 
عتب ولوم كبيرين على بعض الاعضاء ان كان هناك قصور ادارى 
معقوله بوست مشاهداته تتعدى     192  مشاهده ولا ينتبه اى عضو لمشاركه خبيثه 
من زنطور مندس بيننا ؟؟؟
عضو اكتسب العضويه الصفويه فى غفلة من الزمن مستغلا صفويتنا وعدم معرفتنا ببعض 
واخذ يتلصص ويتجسس على النمنبر واخباره وينقلها طازجه للزناطير 
العضو هو مصطفى عبدالله 
تاريخ الانتماء 15/7/2015
عدد المشاركات (1) وكاانت خبيثه كشفت مابداخله من حقد 
لا اريد تحميلكم مسؤولية القصور فكلنا سواء وكلنا مقصرون وانا اولكم 
ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ....
اتمنى من الجميع اليقظه والحذر فنحن الان امام منعطف خطير يجب ان تتوحد الكلمه ويتوحد الخطاب 
وتتكاتف الايدى لنبلغ الهدف الاسمى والظفر بالاميره السمراء وبعدها لكل حادث حديث 
العضو المذكور اعلاه تم حظره واتمنى ان يفقنا الله ونبتر كل زنطور دخل ديار الزعيم 
واخذ يتجسس ويتلصص على الاخبار 
ختاما سنكون عينا ساهره واذنا سامعه ويسع صدرنا لكل ملاحظه مهما كانت تافهه فى نظر صاحبها 
دعوواتكم فى الايام المباركات هذه للزعيم للظفر باللقب الحلم 
ودمتم 
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*مجهود مقدر وشكر واجب الاخ مريخابي واعتز ...نحن برضو نعتز بيك ...وندعوكم انت ورفاق الادارة بالتشديد والمراقبة الدائمة ...
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*جاسوس الهليل .. قول ليه تلقها فى الغافلة .. حبل الكذب قصير .. الصفوة فتحه وشفوت وما تفوت عليهم حاجات زى دى .. شكرا جزيلا مريخابى أعتز .. ونحنا إعتزازنا بيك كبير بقدر إعتزازك للمريخ والسلام
*

----------


## red_yellow

*زمااااااااان قتا ليكم نعمل بوست ( شرك الفار ) بيلملمهم بالكوتة وعلى الزبالة عدييييييييييل

مرات بقول لما يدخلوا هنا يمكن حالهم يتصلح ويعرفوا الادب والذوق

نحن منبع الحب والخير والجمال 

ولكن لا بأس من ان نصطاد الفئران
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الصفوة مريخابي وأعتز ..مجهود مقدر والله شكرا جزيلا نبيلا .نعم اجتثوا من المنبر الأعادي أوصدوا الباب أمام كل زنطور حاقد وحاسد.دوما موفقين  بمشيئة الله ..وكل عام وأنتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*والله فى واحدين هنا عاملين مريخاب لكن اخير منهم الزناطير،،،
ويوما ما ستكتشفون انهم زناطير حقيقين شغالين زى محمد كامل سعيد،
لا عاجبهم عجب ولا صيام فى رجب،،
ابتروا كل من تشكون فيه وفى حبه للزعيم،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العضو هو مصطفى عبدالله 
تاريخ الانتماء 15/7/2015

اعتقد ان من فعل عضويته هو المسؤول لانه جديد
او من زكاه هو السبب
راجعوا من فعل ذلك 
الاعضاء ليسوا معنيين باكتشاف هؤلاء بل من يفعل ويزكي هو المسؤول ياادارة

*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*شوووووووت عقبال شوتة الاتحاد ليهم
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الحمدلله علي كل حال 

لابد من وضع بعض الشروط التي تمكن من الوصول اليهم وعدم تفعيل  العضوية الا بعد   موافقة  المزكي له  والتاكد من هواه من قبل تفعيل العضوية وضرورة وضع رقم هاتف صحيح
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*من الذي قام بتزكيته ؟
الموضوع خطير يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*في بوست أمس صراحه كده م عجبني حسيت فيه دردقه للصفوه  انا شاركت فيه وقلت رأيي وكثير من الشباب  بس الدردقه واضحه فيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحبيب عثلاوى 
انا شخصيا دخلت المنبر بدون تزكيه لانى لا اعرف اى عضو حتى يزكينى 
هناك مريخاب خُلّص يتوقوون لدخول منتديات المريخ ليعبروا عما بداخلهم 
من حب ووله للزعيم ولا يعرفون اعضاء لكى يزكوهم 
هل امثال هؤلاء نجنى عليهم ونقول لهم آسفين لايمكنهكم الانضمام الى معشوقكم ؟؟
الاامر متشعب ومعقد والجانب الادارى ليس الوحيد المعنى بهذه الجزئيه فكل مريخابى 
حادب على مصلحة المنبر له دور فى المراقبه والتعاون والابلاغ عن اى ملاحظه 
*

----------


## عمراحمد

*تشكر اﻻخ مريخابي واعتز
والله نحن نعتز انك مننا ربنا يوفقكم لكشف كل جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مجهود مقدر اخونا الحبيب مريخابي واعتز
لكن برضو الحرص واجب
وكيف يعني اي واحد يجينا ناطي ويقول لينا سجلوني في المنبر
اولاً يجب التعرف عليه جيداً ويقوم احد الاعضاء بتزكيته
وبعدين يجب على هيئة الادارة زيادة عدد المشرفين والمراقبين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

الحبيب عثلاوى 
انا شخصيا دخلت المنبر بدون تزكيه لانى لا اعرف اى عضو حتى يزكينى 
هناك مريخاب خُلّص يتوقوون لدخول منتديات المريخ ليعبروا عما بداخلهم 
من حب ووله للزعيم ولا يعرفون اعضاء لكى يزكوهم 
هل امثال هؤلاء نجنى عليهم ونقول لهم آسفين لايمكنهكم الانضمام الى معشوقكم ؟؟
الاامر متشعب ومعقد والجانب الادارى ليس الوحيد المعنى بهذه الجزئيه فكل مريخابى 
حادب على مصلحة المنبر له دور فى المراقبه والتعاون والابلاغ عن اى ملاحظه 



انا بتكلم عن التسجيل الجديد ياحبيبنا

الزول ده لسه ما بقى ليهو شهرين بس
يعني جديد لنج مفروض يتم تفعيله بدقة
*

----------


## ezzeo

*أضربووووووووو الزنطوووووور الله لا عادووو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم التعامل مع الزنطور اولا ثم انتقلنا الى المزكي وتم حظره ثم الى من زكى المزكي وتم حظره
وكانت سلسلة ستليها بإذن الله سلاسل من النظافة حتى يتم تنظيف المنبر من المتسللين المرضى الحاقدين 
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*فووووق
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم التعامل مع الزنطور اولا ثم انتقلنا الى المزكي وتم حظره ثم الى من زكى المزكي وتم حظره
وكانت سلسلة ستليها بإذن الله سلاسل من النظافة حتى يتم تنظيف المنبر من المتسللين المرضى الحاقدين 

[[ اضربوا الخونة بيد من حديد .. ليعرفوا ان بأس الصفوة مألم وشديد .. عفارم عليك يا ود الخليفه .. نحمد الله ان المنبر فى ايدى أمينه وكل القائمين على أمره يتحلون بأجمل حليتين [ الصدق والأمانه ] + الأخلاص والتفانى .. شكرا جزيلا .. واى هليلى يأخذ بالجزمه زى بوش فى العراق 

*

----------


## ahmed tijani

*اقتراح لادراة المنبر : 
انكم تقفلو التسجيل في المنتدي . وتفتحو مشاهدة المواضيع للزوار عادي من غير تسجيل عشان الزناطير يموتو بغيظهم 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المشكلة يا منعم فى ناس بتلتطش اسم من طرف للمزكى دون ان يكون له صلة بهم،
لكن يجب الرجوع الى المزكى وسؤاله حتى يتحمل مسئولية تزكيته،،،،،
عموما الجلفوط ظاهر من مشاركاته ومداخلاته،،
واى زنطور يبل راسو،،،
بنعرفوا بنعرفوا،
وبنجيبوا بنجيبوا،
دار ادر،
بيت بيت،
حارة حارة،
زنقة زنقة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اعتقد ان هناك شخص اخر متخبى هنا وهو هلالابى 
مشاركاته توقيتها تدل عليه بل حتى اسمه المشترك به يدل عليه ويعنى الكثير للمريخاب 
واول حرف من اسمه (ب)
دققو عليه حتتاكدو 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم التعامل مع الزنطور اولا ثم انتقلنا الى المزكي وتم حظره ثم الى من زكى المزكي وتم حظره
وكانت سلسلة ستليها بإذن الله سلاسل من النظافة حتى يتم تنظيف المنبر من المتسللين المرضى الحاقدين 



ايوه
ده الكلام الصاح
خبت من غير رحمة
*

----------


## ود من الله

*من الواجب التحقيق في كيفية دخول هذا الزنطور لبيتنا ومعرفة من هو من زكاه للدخول
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم التعامل مع الزنطور اولا ثم انتقلنا الى المزكي وتم حظره ثم الى من زكى المزكي وتم حظره
وكانت سلسلة ستليها بإذن الله سلاسل من النظافة حتى يتم تنظيف المنبر من المتسللين المرضى الحاقدين


اضربوهم ضرب غرائب الابل ولاتاخذكم بهم رحمه ولا رافة حتي لو كان (اخوي انا الصفوي) ود الشامي رغم ان بيتنا لا يلم امثال هؤلاء مريخاب سسسسسسسسسكينهم تقطع ولسانهم بلدغ ماشاء الله عليهم ربي يحفظهم
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*التحية والتقدير لإدارة المنبرو القائمين على امره يجب علينا الوقوف والتىرصد لكل زنطور واى مندس بينا وعلى الاداره التدقيق. فى عملية إضافة الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مبروووووووووووووووك والله ... هم انتن بشر .. والله الواحد من تعليقاته ح تعرفه. . اللهم إجعل كيد من يكيد بنا في نحره يا كريم.
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

اعتقد ان هناك شخص اخر متخبى هنا وهو هلالابى 
مشاركاته توقيتها تدل عليه بل حتى اسمه المشترك به يدل عليه ويعنى الكثير للمريخاب 
واول حرف من اسمه (ب)
دققو عليه حتتاكدو 



ده رأيي برضو يا النزير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*اكيد دا ما أول ولا آخر واحد في ناس مخصصين للتلصص ومن ثم النقل وديل من السهل معرفتهم لأن مشاركاتهم نادرة وقليلة 
*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم .. بالتوفيق للاداره 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى انتظار مقترحاتكم واراءكم لنصل للغايه المنشوده
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

اعتقد ان 
هناك شخص اخر متخبى هنا وهو هلالابى 
مشاركاته توقيتها تدل عليه بل حتى اسمه المشترك به يدل عليه ويعنى الكثير للمريخاب 
واول حرف من اسمه (ب)
دققو عليه حتتاكدو 




كلامك دا قلنا زمان واختفي
لكن الايام دي ظهر تاني
( بس عملتها ظاهرة يا النذير )
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اقترح ان يكون هذا البوست ثابت
لتعقب كل زنطور داخل المنبر
ونسميه شرك الفار
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*تبا للجلافيط ياخ مايسيبونا في حالنا كرهونا كل شي حتي في المنبر ورانا. شكرا للمتابعه الدقيقة.
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*كويس 
عشان ما اي عضو يزكي ليهو زنطور
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مجهود  مقدر  من  الرهيب  مريخابي  و أعتز  
لذلك  يا  حبيب  انا  كنت  محق  عندما  تحدثت  عن  التواصل  والترابط  بين  الأعضاء  وكانت  فكرتي  قروب  مريخاب  اونلاين  واتساب  و ركن  مريخاب  اونلاين  واتساب  
علي  كل  من  قام  بتزكية  الرشاشة  
رسل  رقم  الرشاشة  نخاف  يكون  متواجد   كغواصة  في  القروبات  المريخية
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*من المفترض انه الاداره تخاطب المزكى فى الخاص قبل قبول الطلب وتفعيل العضويه والتاكد منه هل لديه معرفه مع مقدم الطلب وهل فعلا يتحمل مسؤلية التزكيه لانه فعلا ممكن مقدم الطلب يلطش اى اسم والتعامل بحسن النيه فى الحاله دى مرفوض 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*السؤال الاهم هل كل عضو يملك حق التزكيه؟؟؟؟

مفروض وضع شروط للتزكيه قبل شروط قبول العضو الجديد

اهم عنصر فى الموضوع هو المزكي.
اقترح فرض شروط على المزكي اهمها
تحديد فترة زمنية لوجود العضو ليملك حق التزكية
مثال نقول اي واحد ما تم على الاقل عامين فى المنبر لا يملك حق التزكيه مهما كان هذا العضو (حتى لو كان رئيس النادي)

ثانيا ان يكون موثوق فيه 

ثالثا.......
رابعا........

وتكون فى عقوبات على المزكي اذا اتضح من قام بتزكيه غير مريخي.
مثلا يمنع من دخول المنتدي لفترة زمنيه وتفرض عليه غرامه ماليه.

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*هنااااي داك القالو فوق برضو بس اصبرو بقع وقعة السوادا
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اضربو بيد من حديد
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*اري فكزة سوأل المزكي في الخاص هي مقبولة وان لا يكون المزكي عضو جديد مقبولة ولكن بشرط ان يكون مستوي العلاقة والمعرفة بالمراد تزكيته قديمة ومعرفة لونه الرياضي نفسها قديمة يعني ما زول اتعرفت بيهو قريب وعرفني هو انه مريخابي اقوم ازكيه
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*ممكن تتعمل شوية تحريات  بالاضافة للمزكي  والشروط المطلوبة منه كمزكي ..من ناحية معرفته بالوافد الجديد وتكون معرفة مؤكدة ومعلومات يقدمها عن الوافد الجديد ..مكان ميلاده ..اماكن دراسته مكان عمله ..وبما انه يوجد مريخاب في كل مكان فيمكن سؤالهم والاستفسار منهم ...الخ ...بجانب ملاحظة مشاركات الوافد الجديد ومداخلاته ....ان كانت فيها شكوك ...الامر رغم صعوبته يمكن تحقيقه ....وفقكم الله حراس المنبر ....
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ارى ان  شروط المزكى يمكن ان تكون كالاتى :

1/يجب ان يكون مشتركا لما لا يقل عن عامين،،،
2/لديه مالا يقل عن خمسة الألف مشاركة،،،،
3/يتم مخاطبته رسميا بطلب المشترك للانضمام وبياناته حتى يتحمل مسئولية تزكيته،،،،
4/ان يتم تفعيل تجريبي للمشترك الجديد حتى يتجاوز 500مشاركة ثم يتم تثبيته رسمياً،،،،،
5/ان تكون لديه مالا يقل عن 100بوست شخصى تم فتحه وناقش فيه قضايا تصب فى المصلحة المريخية وليس مجرد مداخلات،،،،
6/ان يكون منتظما فى الدخول الى المنبر وليس لديه انقطاعات تتجاوز الشهر فى العام الواحد،،،،،


والله الموفق،،،،،
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ارى ان  شروط المزكى يمكن ان تكون كالاتى :


1/يجب ان يكون مشتركا لما لا يقل عن عامين،،،
2/لديه مالا يقل عن خمسة الألف مشاركة،،،،
3/يتم مخاطبته رسميا بطلب المشترك للانضمام وبياناته حتى يتحمل مسئولية تزكيته،،،،
4/ان يتم تفعيل تجريبي للمشترك الجديد حتى يتجاوز 500مشاركة ثم يتم تثبيته رسمياً،،،،،
5/ان تكون لديه مالا يقل عن 100بوست شخصى تم فتحه وناقش فيه قضايا تصب فى المصلحة المريخية وليس مجرد مداخلات،،،،
6/ان يكون منتظما فى الدخول الى المنبر وليس لديه انقطاعات تتجاوز الشهر فى العام الواحد،،،،،


والله الموفق،،،،،



222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*قنابل ده يا النزير كل الناس حاسه انه زنطور بس ما عارف الإدارة ما شغال به لشنو يدخل يفجر ليك قمبلة يرفع بيها ضغطنا و يتخارج
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*قنابل ده يا النزير كل الناس حاسه انه زنطور بس ما عارف الإدارة ما شغال به لشنو يدخل يفجر ليك قمبلة يرفع بيها ضغطنا و يتخارج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قنابل ده يا النزير كل الناس حاسه انه زنطور بس ما عارف الإدارة ما شغال به لشنو يدخل يفجر ليك قمبلة يرفع بيها ضغطنا و يتخارج
********
حبيبنا المريود 
وغلاوتك عندنا عارفين ومتابعين بس صدرنا يتسع للراى والراى الاخر
الى هذه اللحظه لم يبدر منه ما يثبت ماتظنون 
كن  على ثقه من المتابعه يازعيم
*

----------


## moamen

*لم اطلع على المشاركة المقصودة

اتمني ادارج المشاركة او رابط لها حتى نحكم عليه







وفى رأى وحسب خبرتي المتواضعة فى المنتديات أتمنى أن نبعد العضوية على الحكم والتصنيف عن بعضهم مباشرة .
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الشكر الوافر للاداره علي المجهود الجبار الذي تقوم به في سبيل الحفاظ علي المنبر ونهجه
لكن هل نفهم ان العضو والمزكي ومزكي المزكي اهله لذا تم حظرهم؟
انا كانوا كذلك فيستاهلون الحظر وان كان السبب التزكيه فمن المعقول حظر المزكي لانه زكي دون درايه لكن ماذنب مزكي المزكي
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*تثبيت هذا البوست اقتراح سليم جداً..
ومن قبل عملت بوست أبديت فيه تخوفي من وجود جلافيط مندسين في هذا المنبر واقترحت قصة التزكية من عضو مريخي أصيل ومعروف..
المسألة دي بتقلق بي كتير جداً ..
وفعلاً زي ما قال الدكتور في جلافيط كثر عاملين فيها مريخاب وبيكتبوا كتابات لا أظن مريخي صميم يكتبها ..
وإذا دققنا شوي في مشاركات بعض الأعضاء بتلقاها فعلا مشاترة دايما وسابحة عكس التيار وفيها ما فيها من كلام لا يسر أنصار الزعيم..
أضربوهم أين ثقفتموهم ثكلتهم أمهاتهم هؤلاء الزناطير
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*بالمناسبة جميع المنتديات المريخيه مليانه زناطير.

فى قروبات فى الفيس فيها هلالاب ومريخاب مرات بتلقي بوست كامل
موجود فى القروب ولما ترجع لناشر الموضوع بتلقاه هلالابي ولكن للاسف الجميع بدخل باسم مستعار
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*جلفووط .. يزهج يفوووت
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*اتصلو باي واحد شاكيين فيهو وحلفوه بأنو مريخابي 
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اضربوا بيد من حديد
                        	*

----------

